# Italian earthquakes



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Have been following the news reports regarding the earthquakes that have been around the Bolognia region , has anybody seen any restrictions or problems getting down to Florence or Siena region as we are heading that way next week.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

dinger,

We've been in northern Italy for the past couple of weeks and have seen no evidence of any disruption, everything is working normally, although I would guess the situation may be very different close to the epicentres.

We've been close to Mantova, Ferrara and Bologna and as I said, no evidence of any disruption.

Roger


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Italy*

Thanks for posting . News reports were saying there were several deaths yesterday , but the news in the uk is sketchy.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately the new quake on Tuesday morning at 9 caused 18 deaths; many of whom people who had returned to work in their factories or workshops for the first time after the quake of the 20th.
The epicentre and crater is zone is around Modena and Mantova, very badly damaged, but relatively restricted in area.
Transport links along main rail and autostrada routes are nromal. To raise money Monti has added 2 cents to price of diesel/petrol (rightly so). Currently 350 injured as well, and about 14000 people in temporary accommodation.
22 shocks during last night. Big one at 06:30 this morning. Don't let it stop you visiting Italy though; the rest of the country is fine. We are used to these sort of disasters.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are currently in San Gimignano and no problems here. We travelled through Florence on Thursday and that was fine too. It is sunny and warm here, so come along.
CandA


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We passed through Modena on the SS9 after the first quake but before the second. No sign of any disruption.
Now down near Ancona and all appears to be normal.
Come on down - you'll be ok.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Italy*

Well done in Lucca and enjoying the weather , so far so good , nice places and lovely people.


----------

